# Anyone come across Eco Touch waterless car wash



## jj1984 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi all, I am new to the group so be kind.

I haven't personally used but have come across a product by Eco Touch called waterless car wash, has anyone used it?


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

I absolute love that product. As a QD and as a waterless wash is simply awesome. Great lubricity and cleaning properties.


----------



## jj1984 (Dec 16, 2014)

I thought id ask as im really tempted due to the price of it.
The dilution ratio as a QD for this product.


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

I never diluted as a QD. Normally as a QD I use it to remove bird drops or other contamination and I want the best lubricity as possible. Especially because my car is black.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Very good stuff


----------

